# Reparar barras contadoras de pasajeros en camiones



## diodozener (Sep 19, 2011)

Hola a todos!! 
Antes de comenzar debo decir que no se en que clasificacion cae este tema (una desculpa si no es aqui)
Pues bien, una empresa de camiones de transporte urbano me pidió que revisara las barras de los camiones (esas que sirven para contabilizar el numero de pasajeros que se encuentran en las puertas) ya que el sistema de descarga de informacion por radiofrecuencia ya no detecta a varios camiones (el sistema se instaló desde hace como dos años) y quisiera saber cuales son las principales fallas es estos sistemas y si alguien sabe como repararlas. De antemano agradesco sus comentarios y sugerencias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2011)

¿ Y si ponés algún detalle más ?

Marca . . . modelo


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 19, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Y si ponés algún detalle más ?
> 
> Marca . . . modelo



Pues si verdad.. Magos no somos 

Me interezaria ver el circuito que tienen estos contadores si puedes subirlo estaria bien


----------



## diodozener (Sep 20, 2011)

La marca de las barras es BEA y el diagrama no lo tengo, en otro foro encontre una descripcion general que dice lo siguiente: 

"Las barras electronicas trabajan mediante Leds Infrarrojos y Receptores estrategicamente posicionados en las barras o postes de aluminio, los postes que reciben la señal tienen dos tarjetas receptoras, y cada tarjeta receptora tiene dos sensores o receptores puestos uno a la par del otro en forma horizontal, de manera que pueden detectar la direccion de la persona al subir o bajar al taparse primero un receptor y luego otro o viceversa. 
Normalmente se encontrara en la puerta delantera el poste derecho (frente del bus) con los siguientes elementos: 2 tarjetas emisoras (IrLed) a diferentes alturas, 1 Fuente Transformadora(de 12/24V a 5V [opcional a 12V o 24V para mayor potencia en la señal inalambrica]) y dos baterias de respaldo en serie para casos de corte de alimentacion. 
En el poste izquierdo: 2 Tarjetas receptoras con dos sensores cada una, una tarjeta donde va el procesador, el reloj interno, la memoria y la acopladora donde se conectan el resto de perifericos y una unidad de transmicion por radiofrecuencia, normalmente por WI-FI. 
En el poste derecho de la puerta trasera se encuentra: 2 Tarjetas receptoras con dos sensores cada una. 
En el izquierdo trasero: 2 tarjetas emisoras (IrLed) a diferentes alturas. 
Adicional a esto se conecta una antena GPS para darle la ubicacion a las barras electronicas en todo momento. 
Funciona de la siguiente manera: 
Al subir una persona al autobus por la puerta delantera los sensores (receptores) detectan el sentido en que va la persona, en este caso ingresando al bus, en caso de ser varias personas el sistema los cuenta antes de grabarlos, al no detectar mas personas subiendo graba el registro en la memoria junto con la hora, la fecha, la posicion por GPS, y otros datos, al momento de bajar repite el procedimiento pero como bajada de personas. 
Al llegar a la base de descarga, integrada por una computadora y una radiobase, el sistema de dicha computadora esta "escuchando" o escaneando la frecuencia del sistema en busca de informacion de los buses que van llegando o pasando,, al detectar una unidad descarga automaticamente la informacion de forma inalambrica y la almacena en una base de datos para su posterior utilizacion por parte del personal asignado por la empresa. Este sistema o programa muestra la informacion ordenada segun el rango de fechas y horas solicitados por el analista. Muestra estadisticas por ruta, por conductor, por unidad, por horarios o roles. 
Como dato interesante las barras en su memoria no solo graban subidas y bajadas, tambien registran la velocidad a la que se mueve la unidad, si la alimentacion se corto fue suspendida por problemas electricos o sabotaje indicando la hora, fecha, lugar y velocidad a la que se detecto el corte, ademas registran los bloqueos a los sensores para detectar casos de sabotaje, entre otras funciones adicionales.
Deiby Hernández"

yo pienso que tal ves puedan ser las baterias o cables sulfatados


----------



## fernandob (Sep 20, 2011)

diodozener dijo:


> yo pienso que tal ves puedan ser las baterias o cables sulfatados


 
..........................me encanto......lo dijiste todo 

no te niego que no pueda ser eso , pero me sono a :

"ojala que sea la bateria, o la llave de encendido, o el enchufe.,......por que si es otra cosa no tengo NPI "


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2011)

. . . Ha de ser un cablecito nomás ! . . . 

Maistro el Fernandob


----------



## diodozener (Sep 30, 2011)

Seis pasos para reparar fallas 
Aproximese a la unidad descompuesta. Esto dará la idea de que usted conoce algo. Esto también impresionará a cualquiera que esté mirando, y si la unidad de repente empieza a funcionar usted tendrá el crédito de su reparación. Si este paso falla proceda al segundo paso... 

Muéstrele el manual de instrucciones a la unidad. Esto hará que la unidad asuma que usted tiene algo de familiar con las fuentes del saber. Este paso debería solucionar la falla, sino proceda al tercer paso... 
En una forma potente recite la ley de ohm a la unidad, esto le demostrará más allá de toda sombra de duda que usted sabe algo. Este es un paso drástico y sólo debe ser intentado después de que los dos primeros fallen... 
*Golpee la unidad suavemente. Esto puede requerir una caída de uno a dos metros, preferiblemente en un piso de concreto. Sin embargo usted debería ser cuidadoso, bajo ningún concepto debería dañar el piso. Aún así, este es un paso sumamente drástico, y si este falla no hay nada que hacer, pero proceda al paso cinco... *

*Agregue un transistor. Esto probará que usted está familiarizado con su diseño. También le dará una carga adicional a llevar, y usted incrementa su ventaja. Si estos cinco pasos fallan usted deberá proceder al más drástico de todos. Este paso rara vez es necesario y debe ser usado solamente como solución... 
¡¡APRENDA!! *


Muajajajajajajajaja!!!!

La verdad toda via no me han dado las barras para checarlas, pero cuando las revise les cuento como me fué.


----------

